# Herb and Spice help



## jminion1 (Jan 20, 2005)

Glenn
I have a chili recipe I have used competing in CASI events, it has never finished out of the top ten. The recipe has what we call 3 dumps or spices are added at 3 points during cook. It does make a big difference in the overall quality of the product.
I will post the recipe tonight when I get home.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2005)

Spice Descriptions


Arrowroot 
An edible starch known as Arrowroot Powder. Used mainly as a thickening agent. 

Basil
Also called sweet basil. With an aroma that is like mint and tea. Basil is available in leaf form. It is used as a seasoning for pizza, spaghetti sauce, sausage, soup, tomato juice, dressings, salads, and any dish where oregano would be used

Bay Leaves 
They have a woody, astringent flavor with a pleasant, slightly minty aroma. Bay leaves should always be removed before food is served. Works well in soups, with meat and poultry dishes, pasta sauces, fish and is also used to flavor some desserts. 

Black Pepper 
Black pepper has a sharp, penetrating aroma and a characteristic woody, piney flavor. It is hot and biting to the taste. 

Broiled Steak Seasoning
A unique blend of seasonings including black pepper, onion, garlic, paprika and celery seed. Especially good flavor with beef as well as pork and lamb. 

Caraway (Seed) 
With a tangy flavor similar to dill. It is used as a seasoning in potatoes, cabbage, carrots, sausages, rich meats, in breads and pastries. Caraway is available as the whole seed. 

Cayenne (Red ) Pepper
A seasoning ground from small, red chili peppers. It has been used as a spice in the dishes of many countries and is also used as a table condiment. It's heat and spiciness varies. 

Celery Seed (Salt) 
Celery seed tastes like celery and is aromatic with a slight bitterness which enhances other flavors. Celery seed is available whole, ground, or mixed with salt. Celery salt is a blend of ground celery seed and fine salt. It is used primarily as a flavoring in salads (especially potato), sauces, pickling, soup, tomato juice, and meat. It is also an integral part of the flavoring of traditionally prepared crabs and other seafood. 

Chervil 
An essential spice in French cuisine, it used like parsley and provides an herbal taste with the slight flavor of anise. Chervil is used much like parsley, but is more delicate. It is most commonly used on fish, egg dishes, salads and as a glaze on vegetables such as carrots.

Chili Powder
Made from dried chilies, usually blended with garlic, onion, cumin, oregano, chili peppers, allspice, garlic, and salt. Color and spiciness varies. It has an earthy, slightly sweet, and sometimes hot flavor. This spice blend usually dominates food rather than enhancing it. Mexican and other Latin American dishes depend on chili powder for their characteristic flavor. 

Chinese 5 Spice Powder
A blend of star anise, f*gara (Szechwan pepper), cassia (cinnamon), fennel and clove. It is heavily used in Chinese and Vietnamese cuisine. 

Cilantro
Cilantro has a bold flavor often described as a mixture of sage, parsley, and citrus. In Mexican dishes and salsas, cilantro is the "indescribable" flavor note that sets them apart. Cilantro adds pungent flavor to many Latin American and Asian dishes such as stews, soup, steamed fish, curries, vegetables, , salads, relishes and tomato based sauces, and noodle dishes. It is often called "Chinese parsley." 

Cinnamon
Cinnamon has a characteristic woody, musty, earthy, and sweet flavor. It is warming to taste. It is available whole, as cinnamon sticks, and ground. Used in spiced vegetable dishes, also in sweet dishes such as baking, pies, compotes, and also with meats, stews, vegetables and curries. 

Cloves
The flavor of cloves is strong, fruity, and sweet almost hot. Cloves are available both whole and ground. Used for flavoring ham, pork, pickled fruit, onions, gravy, and syrup, spice cake, pumpkin pie, fruitcake, gingerbread, chili sauce, ketchup, and in combination with many other spices. 

Coriander
Coriander has a sweet, slightly lemony flavor. (Coriander leaves are called cilantro.) Coriander is available as whole seed and ground and is a principal ingredient in curry powder. Middle Eastern, Indian, Russian, North African, and Mexican recipes include coriander for its distinctive flavor. Coriander seed is a pleasant addition to potato salad, rice's, bean, vegetable dishes, hot dogs, apple pie, poached fish, or bean, pea, and lentil soup. 

Creole Spice
A blend of garlic, onion, cayenne, black pepper, thyme, oregano, paprika. 

Cuban Spice
A blend of cumin, chili powder, cinnamon 

Cumin
Cumin has a penetrating musty, earthy flavor with some green, grassy nuances. Cumin is available as whole seed and ground. It is a principal ingredient in both chili powder and curry powder. Middle Eastern, Mexican Indian, and North African recipes often include cumin. Also used in curries, stews, and chili. 

Curry Powder 
Not a single spice but a blend of many spices. Usually contains turmeric, ginger, black pepper, coriander, cumin, chilies and fenugreek and can also contain cinnamon and clove. Flavors vary according to the use or the creator of the blend. All curry blends have a rich, warm, earthy, and pungent flavor with a great many overtones. The characteristic golden color comes from turmeric. Curry powder is available in mild or hot blends. Curry powder is usually intended to be the dominant flavor but it also may be used in small amounts simply to enhance the flavor of foods such as corn bread, stuffed eggs, soup, and sour cream dips. 

Dill
Dill is an annual of the parsley family and is related to anise, caraway, coriander, cumin, and fennel. The seeds are light brown in color, strongly aromatic, and warming to the taste. Dill weed has a subtle, anise like, sweet flavor. Dill is available as the whole seed and as chopped leaves, called dill weed. Dill weed is used in salads, sauces, egg dishes, and especially in seafood dishes. Dill seed is used primarily to flavor pickles and in bread, potato, and vegetable dishes. It works well with a variety of culinary dishes such as omelets, soups, stuffed grape leaves, potato salad, cucumber, veal, breads, cabbage, meat stews and rice. It is also widely used with herring, salmon and other seafood dishes. 

English Pickling Spice
A blend of mustard seed, coriander, allspice, red chilies, bay leaves, ginger. 

Fenugreek
Has a bitter, maple-like flavor. It is primarily used in Indian cuisine and is also used with curry, as a pickling spice and as imitation maple. 

Fil'e Gumbo 
A blend of dried ground sassafras leaves and thyme. It is used as a thickener in and with soups, gumbo, meat, fish, stew and poultry. 

Four-Pepper Mix
A blend of black pepper, white pepper, rose pepper and green peppercorns, coarsely crushed. 

Garam Masala
A Northern Indian blend of cumin, coriander, cardamom, black peppercorn, clove, mace, bay leaf and cinnamon. 

Garlic (Powder, Salt) 
It has a strong, pungent green flavor and is one of the most popular seasonings used today. Garlic can be conveniently purchased as fresh bulbs, dehydrated powder, minced flakes, and blends with salt. It adds flavor to almost any dish. Garlic is especially popular in Italian cuisine and throughout the Mediterranean region and Asia. Sprinkle to taste on hamburgers, lamb, chuck roast, steak, chicken, Italian green beans, zucchini, tomatoes and green salads. Use with sour cream or cream cheese for dips. Sprinkle on stuffed eggs. Use it sparingly to begin with and add small amounts until it suits your taste. 

Ginger
The flavor of ginger is pungent, lemon/citrus, warm, and sweet. Ginger is available ground, whole (gingerroot), and crystallized. Used to add zest to many dishes such as gingersnaps, gingerbread, in Asian dishes and in sweets such as cakes, cookies, puddings, pumpkin pie and sweet breads 


Herbs De Province
A Mediterranean blend containing oregano, savory, rosemary, thyme and marjoram, use to flavor stews, chicken, kabobs and tomato dishes and pizza. 

Italian Seasoning
A blend of marjoram, thyme, rosemary, savory, sage, oregano and basil. Add to dip, herb breads, any tomato dish, good in marinades and rubs. 

Jamaican Jerk
Ground chilies, accented heavily with thyme and allspice. Used as a spicy flavoring to meats and vegetables. 

Jamaican Spice
Allspice, caraway, black pepper, coriander, garlic, ginger, nutmeg, thyme. 

Juniper Berries
Aromatic and spicy with the slight flavor of pine. It is mostly used a spice for meats in marinades, on roasts and in sausage mixes. 

Kosher Salt 
A course ground salt, with no chemicals added. Used in brines, rubs, and marinades. Also used to coat the rim of the glass for Margaritas! 

Marjoram
Marjoram has a distinctly aromatic green and pleasant woody flavor, with a slightly bitter undertone. Available in both leaf and ground forms, marjoram should be used sparingly at first. It complements the flavor of chicken and turkey stuffing, vegetable and bean soup, as well as tomato sauces. Marjoram also enhances the flavor of many meat dishes. 

Mexican Hot Chili Powder
A blend of spices and chili pepper, is a U.S. invention. Similar blends were used by the Aztecs. It is usually used to dominate the flavor of a food but can be used as a background flavor. Use in Mexican dishes such as chili, tacos and enchiladas. Add to quacamole, dips and salad dressings. 

Mexican Spice
A blend of cinnamon, cloves, black pepper, coriander seeds, aniseed, cumin, chili powder. 

Moroccan Spice
A blend of saffron, cumin, ginger, paprika, cinnamon. 

Mustard (Seed, Ground) 
Mustard has a clean, fresh aroma and a pungent, biting flavor. Ground mustard enhances meat, fish, poultry, sauces, salad dressings, cheese, and egg dishes. It must be moistened for about ten minutes to develop its sharp, hot, tangy flavor. The whole seed is used in pickling, boiled with beets, cabbage, or sauerkraut, and as a garnish for salads.

North African Spice
A blend of cumin and cinnamon. 

Nutmeg & Mace
Nutmeg has a strong cinnamon, nutty flavor used to flavor sweets, fruit dishes, sauces and vegetables. Nutmeg is available both whole and ground. Mace is sold primarily in the ground form. Nutmeg and mace are most commonly used in flavoring sweet foods such as puddings, cakes, and cookies. They are also used in meat products such as sausage. Mace is the lacy covering of the Nutmeg which is the seed of the fruit. 

Onion (Flakes, Powder, Salt) 
Onions are an important flavoring in almost every country in the world. When combined with other ingredients, onion flavor is rarely overwhelming or assertive. Onions, pungent when raw and sweet in flavor when cooked, are an extremely versatile flavoring and can be used to accent nearly any kind of dish.

Oregano
Similar in flavor to marjoram, it is not as sweet and is slightly more pungent and bitter. Use oregano in your favorite ethnic dishes as well as in fresh garden salads, egg dishes, quick breads, rubs, and sauces.

Paprika
The brilliant red powder is the "garnish spice" contributing color and sweet pepper flavor. Hungarian paprika is characterized by a hotter taste, achieved in recent times by adding hot, red capsicum pepper to ground paprika. Sold in ground form. Used as a garnish for light-colored food such as fish, potatoes, eggs, and cheese dishes. A popular addition to many rubs, marinades and sauces. It is the principal seasoning in Hungarian goulash and often is used in French dressing. To retain its red color, paprika should be kept in the refrigerator. 

Parsley
Parsley has a slightly mild green taste. Parsley is available fresh or as dried flakes. It adds both flavor and visual appeal to salads, soup, pasta, butters, shellfish, meat, poultry, sauces, potatoes, omelets and soft cheeses. 

Poultry Seasoning
A mixture of ground thyme, sage, marjoram, rosemary, black pepper, and nutmeg. Poultry seasoning was created mainly to season stuffing but it also adds an unusual flavor to all poultry, pork, or veal dishes. 

Rosemary
Rosemary has a distinctive fresh, sweet, piney aroma and flavor. Rosemary is available in leaf form. Use with lamb, pork, potatoes, carrots, stews, sauces, marinades, fish, poultry, bread, on grilled or skewered meat and in roasted potato dishes. 

Sage
Comes in whole, rubbed (crushed) and ground form. The herb is distinctively aromatic and fragrant with slightly medicinal, piney, and bitter flavors. It is used to flavor pork, pork sausage, poultry stuffing, veal, stuffing, and tomato sauces. 

Savory
Available in ground form and gives a piquant flavor to many dishes. It has a strong, slightly peppery flavor and is used to flavor legumes, meat, fish (especially trout), sausage, stuffing, tomato sauces, bean soup, meat loaf, hamburgers, eggs, or poultry. 

Southwestern
A sweet/spicy blend of cinnamon, cumin, cloves, cayenne. 

Szechwan Peppers 
Not a true pepper but a dried berry of a prickly ash tree. It has a woody aroma with a spicy, tingly taste. It is an essential ingredient in Chinese 5 Spice. 

Tarragon
It is rich and sweet with a faint anise-like flavor. It is an excellent seasoning for sauces, dressings, and with meat, poultry and fish. 

Thyme
It has a pungent and sweetly herbal fragrant. It can be used to improve the flavor of most dishes, especially slow cooked dishes. 

Turbinado Sugar
Also known as "Sugar in the Raw". Used in many rubs and sauces because it can take higher temperatures without carmelizing. 

White Pepper 
White pepper has a similar but more earthy flavor than black pepper. Used in many dishes, sauces, rubs, and marinades. Experiment to decide how much you like. 

Whole Mixed Pickling Spice
A blend of whole and broken spices, herbs and seeds. In it you find cinnamon, allspice, mustard seed, coriander, bay leaves, ginger, chilies, black pepper, mace and cardamom. Used by some as a rub. 



Good-intense heat makes these ingredients taste more complex:
Allspice
Anco chile
Black Pepper
Chipolte Pepper
Cinnamon
Cumin
Mustard seed


Fair-Extreme heat does not adversely affect
these ingredients:
Cocoa
Coffee
Coriander
Dill Seed
Fennel
Star Anise
Tarragon
Thyme

Poor-High heat renders these spices nearly 
tasteless,extremely bitter or medicinal:
Cardamom
Celery Seed
Cloves
Garlic,powdered or granulated
Nutmeg
Oregano
Paprika
Rosemary

These ingredients were toasted separately and
tasted then divided into catagories.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 20, 2005)

Good stuff Captain! I salute you!! Woodman


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Capt'n!  8)


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 20, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a suggestion for a good herb/spice reference type book? ...Presently I practice spice early/herb late but I'm sure there's more to it than that.  Thanks, Glenn.



Yes, there's more to it than that but when in doubt that's a good rule of thumb. There are, of course, exceptions e.g. rosemary, marjoram, thyme, and sage can stand long cooking in liquid, such as soup, sauce or stew. One of the best herb books is called The Herb Book. It includes info on lots of medicinal herbs as well. It's here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Glenn
> I have a chili recipe I have used competing in CASI events, it has never finished out of the top ten. The recipe has what we call 3 dumps or spices are added at 3 points during cook. It does make a big difference in the overall quality of the product.
> I will post the recipe tonight when I get home.
> Jim


Jim, did I miss your recipe post?


----------



## ROB O (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes Jim?  Please?   

We're supposed to get about 18" of snow tomorrow.  This'd be a a perfect weekend for chili.

I'll even mail you some......


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Glenn
> I have a chili recipe I have used competing in CASI events, it has never finished out of the top ten. The recipe has what we call 3 dumps or spices are added at 3 points during cook. It does make a big difference in the overall quality of the product.
> I will post the recipe tonight when I get home.
> Jim


Did I miss this being posted??  Come on, Chris, I mean Jim..I mean Chris...


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

Who's this GUEST that is posting?

Did you quit again Bill?  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin: 



No Bill, I don't think Jim posted it here.

Or... Greg deleted it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey Chris...Come here, man..I got something for ya.....


----------

